# READ THESE BOOKS YOU BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

Healing Developmental Trauma: How Early Trauma Affects Self-Regulation, Self-Image, and the Capacity for Relationship... by Laurence Heller Ph.D. and Aline Lapierre

In an Unspoken Voice: How the Body Releases Trauma and Restores Goodness by Peter A. Levine

Reinventing Your Life: How to Break Free from Negative Life Patterns and Feel Good Again by Jeffrey E. Young, ...

They are in line with a lot of the Harris Harrington Program and what Fearless is preaching on this forum

I was recovered for 2 years and am back here because of a breakup. The point is that I recovered once but I want to make myself stronger so I will no longer dissociate when times get tough or I get hurt. Life is not without pain and I don't want my brain thinking it has to retreat all the time. I believe this information is a starting point to actually heal from trauma and go back to a vitality I barely remember.

peace.


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

Unfortunately the brain will retreat to dp under situations where there is prolonged duress that you can't escape. It's considered a protective mechanism since the purpose of numbing out/becoming invisible is to lessen the intensity of persistent traumas and abuses. If we can create a healthier environment and mindset for ourselves, dp would not be necessary.


----------



## JackDanielß (Nov 28, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/When-Panic-Attacks-Drug-Free-Anxiety/dp/076792083X

good for learning about cognitive distortion


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Fearless said:


> It's not the "brain" what retreats, it's you. I know it's painful, I know reading this can cause anger, but it is YOU who is retreating and not your brain.
> 
> I also know it's also a comfortable way to avoid responsibility and play the victim of your own brain, but without taking responsibility, noone can ever recover.
> 
> ...


 I absolutely agree with the first part of this but as for the second part that I've highlighted, that is absolutely inaccurate. If you're going to make a statement like that, please back it up with factual evidence. Show us research, not your opinion.

Flip- I remember you from years ago! I think it's awesome that you recovered. I'm sorry that you're back here but I am glad that you have a positive attitude about healing and that you have your first recovery as evidence that you can and will get better.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Fearless said:


> lol you got mad. do you love your famliy? show me factual evidence or I don't beleive you.


 I'm not mad. I just think it's irresponsible to state your opinion as a fact. Love is an unquantifiable thing. Comparing your love for your family to the possibility of relapsing into dp after you've recovered makes absolutely no sense. The two things are not even within the same sphere. Dissociation is an ingrained trait in the brain. To say that it is impossible to depersonalize after recovering is like saying that it's impossible to sneeze after you have had a sneezing fit and figured out how to stop it. If you've done it once, it's possible for it to happen again.

Like I said, back it up with hard proof. Show me where in research there is proof that once a person recovers from Depersonalization that it is impossible for them to relapse. I can tell you right now that myself, Insatible, TommyGunz, and FlipWilson are all examples that disprove your opinion. We've all recovered and relapsed.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

How could you even relapse if you healed your past psychological pains?


----------

